# The Dish Forum on Facebook?



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anyone know how to find the dish forum on facebook? The site is down and says to keep updated through Facebook but I can't find them.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

It is "Soap Dish Forum" and it is a closed group so you have to join. 

Plus all they are talking about is too many people are still logged onto the dish site and that is holding them up. So check the dish site and if it says on that one page that you are logged in, they want you to log out.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I think this is it but it is a closed group. I requested to join a few days ago but haven't been accepted. 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/22986321164/?ref=ts


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

So is it moving to FB or will both be up simultaniously? Dorit


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Dorit said:


> So is it moving to FB or will both be up simultaniously? Dorit


They are updating the site and anticipating it being back up


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## eam (Aug 22, 2010)

Anyone have any updates? I'm not on facebook....

Thanks.
Elizabeth


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

It's still down last I checked.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

The Dish Forum is back up!!


----------

